

High-frequency malware communication (2013) - johnzona
http://fileperms.org/high-frequency-malware-communication.html

======
jamessb
There are various working implementations of this idea, such as quitenet
(python) [1] and sonicnet (javascript) [2].

1\. [https://github.com/Katee/quietnet](https://github.com/Katee/quietnet)

2\.
[https://github.com/borismus/sonicnet.js](https://github.com/borismus/sonicnet.js)

~~~
deutronium
I got TCP/IP working over ultrasound, through Gnuradio -
[https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/ultrasound-
networking...](https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/ultrasound-networking/)

------
vezzy-fnord
What did ultimately happen with the badBIOS saga?

~~~
gabrielblack
I have the same question, the last adjournment I read was about an hoax, as
reported by wikipedia:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BadBIOS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BadBIOS)

